# Using loupes and magnifying glasses with phone camera.



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2015)

Ok...I was just trying to take some pics with my phone and started to wonder if I could get really close up shots using one of my old man magnify glass thing. It actually came out pretty good. Then I remembered I had a couple of my Dad's old loupes. The silver one is a 10x and the black one is a 5x-20x variable with 3 lenses. So I retreived one of my pens that had the lightest coloring and started fiddling with the lenses and zoom...
The close ups are sequential going up in magnification. First the old man lens then the silver lens, followed by the 20x
How'd I do? I need to get better light and certainly try this again using natual light instead of kitchen light at 11:30 at night.
But I think I might be onto something cool even if only for my own enjoyment....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh man...Heres the 20x zoomed in to 3.7zoom!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 23, 2015)

Cool but kinda depressing to see what our finishes look like when they are zoomed that far

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2015)

That pen has been abused. So it is all scratched to heck....plus cactus isn't my strong suit when finishing.
Oops..


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 23, 2015)

Magnificent! Sure reveals some incredible detail. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Nov 24, 2015)

I did a similar thing with a small lense and old phone case. Just glues it right too it. So when I want close up end grain shots I just slap on the phone case and bam! In focus shots!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 24, 2015)

So you hold the loup right up against the lens on your phone?


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> So you hold the loup right up against the lens on your phone?



Pretty close to it. maybe about 1/2" or so? I was using my finger as a spacer to get it to focus...


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2015)

ClintW said:


> I did a similar thing with a small lense and old phone case. Just glues it right too it. So when I want close up end grain shots I just slap on the phone case and bam! In focus shots!



oooh....that is a great idea!!!


----------



## phinds (Nov 24, 2015)

Excellent work. Try sanding down an end grain pretty well and see how close you can get to the kind of stuff on my site.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm doing that right now....


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2015)

Pictures coming up tomorrow. Lost track of time working on some knife handles and had to set up for the turkey call shindig...


----------

